#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > موارد دیگر | Other Things >  > درخواست: کار نکردن مبدل یو اس بی به سریال USB TO RS232 BAFO-810 در Windows 7

## davood2000

با درود وخسته نباشید .بنده مدتی پیش یک کابل تبدیل usb به rs232 با نام BAFO-810 که با تحقیق که بهترین نوع میباشد تهیه کردم .
بنده بدلیل استفاده در لپ تاپ که پورت سریال ندارد .برای جبران این کابل را تهیه کردم .
کابل دارای CD راه انداز میباشد .
بنده براحتی نصب کردم .ودر لپ تاپ قسمت DIVECE MANAGE کاملا پورت شناخته شده است .بانام LTP 
ولی موقع استفاده  در وسیله ای مثال ترازوی دیجیتال یا ر س ی و ر همیشه با ارور مواجه شدم .
حدود دو هفته بیشتر وقت گذاشتم .ولی موفق نشدم .
اخرین راهنمایی که برای نصب این کابل به بنده شده است .این سی دی نرم افزار برای ویندوز xp میباشد .برای نصب در ویندوز 7 باید نرم افزار مربوط به کابل را نصب کنم .
حال بدلیل اینکه در لپ تاپ نمیشه xp نصب کرد .یااگر بشه کار بسیارسختی است .
به همین دلیل خواهشن دوستان واساتید منت بربنده بگذارید ولینک دانلود برای نصب این کابل در ویندوز 7 را قرار دهید تا بنده از این سردر گمی رها شوم .
کابل بدون استفاده مونده شدیدا بدلیل کار لازم به کارکرد این کابل در لپ تاپ دارم .
خواهشن دقت بفرمایید نرم افزار برای شناساندن سخت افزار کابل که اسم ونوعش رو دقت بفرمایید .(USB TO RS232 BAFO-810)
که بنده از فروشگاهی در اصفهان از سایت معتبر DIGIK.IR تهیه کردم .که فقط فروش انواع کابل ومبدل را دارند 
واقعا اگر نرم افزار را تهیه واپ نمایید منت گذاشتید .سپاسگذارم

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*hafezmohamad*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## AMD

این درایور کاملش هست 



دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*abbasbehest*,*ajamee*,*alich340*,*alireza62140*,*amirkhan2*,*arash3400*,*davood2000*,*ebrahim-m*,*emran_avaree*,*fanus86*,*farah676*,*grkit*,*H.0261*,*h.esakndari*,*hadi3149*,*hafezmohamad*,*hamidbahrami*,*hojjat1360*,*kh_morteza*,*mafmaf*,*majid411*,*masoud903*,*mehdieftekha*,*milad_7*,*mimicart*,*mojtaba_0044*,*mostafaeftak*,*qaqqqwsx*,*sad2000m*,*saeedpakmanesh*,*unname47*,*حمید فلاح*,*شریعتی*,*علی سیاحی*

----------


## davood2000

درود وسپاس 
این رو هم نصب کردم .مشکل همچنان باقیست .از کابل نه دانلود میشه کرد نه اپلود کرد .
ویندوز رو چندبار مجدد زدم .
مثال میخوام یک فایل رو با لودر مخصوص انتقال بدم .در دستگاه کاون 220 به فرض kdfفایل  ارور میده که نمیتونه بخونه .میخوام از رس ی ور انتقال بدم .انگار کابل متصل نیست .نه ارور میده نه هیچ اتفاقی نمیافته .بلاستفاده است .
نفرمایید که درسایت م اه واره تاپیک بزنم که قبلا اینکاررو کردم .
گفتم اینجا مطرح کنم شاید اساتید در بخش نرم افزار کمک وراهنمایی کنند .سپاسگذارم .

----------

*abady*,*hafezmohamad*

----------


## AMD

منوالش رو چک کنید 



دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*davood2000*,*ebrahim-m*,*fanus86*,*farah676*,*hadi3149*,*hafezmohamad*,*hamidbahrami*,*kh_morteza*,*majid411*,*masoud903*,*mehdieftekha*,*milad_7*,*mimicart*,*mohandes_9550*,*qaqqqwsx*,*sad2000m*,*unname47*,*حمید فلاح*,*علی سیاحی*

----------


## hafezmohamad

درود :
دوست عزیز این درایور رو نصب کنید احتمال داره مشکل کنورتور پرت rs232 شما حل بشه تست و نتیجه رو اعلام بفرمایید .
دانلود درایور از لینک زیر
*so download*

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*,*akhlagh*,*davood2000*

----------


## davood2000

> درود :
> دوست عزیز این درایور رو نصب کنید احتمال داره مشکل کنورتور پرت rs232 شما حل بشه تست و نتیجه رو اعلام بفرمایید .
> دانلود درایور از لینک زیر
> *so download*


درود وسپاس این برنامه برای vista بود .
قبلا این نرم افزار رو نصب کرده بودم .وموقع اپلود ویا دانلود به دستگاه ارور نمیده .دان واپ هم نمیکنه .
بنده نرم افزار را برای ویندوز7 میخوام وروی لپ تاپ .که جناب مدیر AMD زحمت کشید .ولی نتیجه منفی است .
واقعا خستم کرد اگر کار نمیکنه برای چی بیرون دادند این کابل رو 
ولی باز بنظرم نکته ای هست ازش غافل هستم .حالا ....
سپاس از زحمات

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*

----------


## davood2000

> منوالش رو چک کنید 
> hidden content may not be quoted


درود وسپاس ازشما  مدیر محترم.
بنده از فایل PDF چیزی متوجه نشدم .
ولی در قسمت پورت بنده تنظیم کردم .
115200
8 
none
1
اگر غیر ازاینها نکگته ای هست بفرماییدئ؟
در ضمن تمام پورتها را تست کردم .
مینویسه موقع اپ کردن ودانلود 
Ready data transfer 
ولی خبر نیست .

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*

----------


## davood2000

سلام ودرود اساتید لطفا کمک کنید . :کار نکردن مبدل یو اس بی به سریال USB TO RS232 BAFO-810 در Windows 7:  :کار نکردن مبدل یو اس بی به سریال USB TO RS232 BAFO-810 در Windows 7:  :کار نکردن مبدل یو اس بی به سریال USB TO RS232 BAFO-810 در Windows 7:  :کار نکردن مبدل یو اس بی به سریال USB TO RS232 BAFO-810 در Windows 7: 
شرمنده جدا از شوخی وجدانا خیلی کار خسته کننده است .
بیزحمت هراستادی که تونسته از این کابل استفاده بکنه در ویندوز 7 بفرماید .
مشکل از چی میتونه باشه ؟؟؟

----------

*1212ali*,*abady*

----------


## saghi88

> با درود وخسته نباشید .بنده مدتی پیش یک کابل تبدیل usb به rs232 با نام BAFO-810 که با تحقیق که بهترین نوع میباشد تهیه کردم .
> بنده بدلیل استفاده در لپ تاپ که پورت سریال ندارد .برای جبران این کابل را تهیه کردم .
> کابل دارای CD راه انداز میباشد .
> بنده براحتی نصب کردم .ودر لپ تاپ قسمت DIVECE MANAGE کاملا پورت شناخته شده است .بانام LTP 
> ولی موقع استفاده  در وسیله ای مثال ترازوی دیجیتال یا ر س ی و ر همیشه با ارور مواجه شدم .
> حدود دو هفته بیشتر وقت گذاشتم .ولی موفق نشدم .
> اخرین راهنمایی که برای نصب این کابل به بنده شده است .این سی دی نرم افزار برای ویندوز xp میباشد .برای نصب در ویندوز 7 باید نرم افزار مربوط به کابل را نصب کنم .
> حال بدلیل اینکه در لپ تاپ نمیشه xp نصب کرد .یااگر بشه کار بسیارسختی است .
> به همین دلیل خواهشن دوستان واساتید منت بربنده بگذارید ولینک دانلود برای نصب این کابل در ویندوز 7 را قرار دهید تا بنده از این سردر گمی رها شوم .
> ...


ی راه حل برای این مشکل میتونه مجازی سازی باشه
شما داخل ویندوز لبتاب ی ویندوز XP ب صورت مجازی نصب کن
کار خیلی ساده ایه و احتمال خیلی زیاد جواب میده

----------

*abady*,*hafezmohamad*

----------


## davood2000

درود وعرض ادب 
اساتید وهمکاران عزیز منتظر راهنمایی واستفاده از تجربه شما هستم .
سپاسگذارم

----------


## Service Manual

درود

نرم افزار زیر را دانلود کرده و ببینید که در قسمت Drive Letter دستگاه USB شما به کدام COM متصل شده بعد به Device Manager رفته و وارد قسمت های زیر شوید :

Ports (COM & LPT)  >>  Port Settings  >>  Advanced  >>  COM Port Number

Port.jpg

بعد COM Port Number را روی گزینه مورد نظر تنظیم می کنیم ، بعد از انجام تغییرات باید سیستم Restart شود .

دقت کنید که بعضی از دستگاه های رســــــــــیور با مبدل USB to RS232 کار نمی کنند و حتما باید از پورت COM فابریک روی خود مادربرد آپدیت شوند ، در بعضی از مدل ها هم یک گزینه با نام USB & RS232 Adapter وجود دارد که هنگام استفاده از تبدیل باید این گزینه فعال باشد در غیر اینصورت آپدیت نمی شود ، ضمنا مثلا اگر دستگاه شما در COM 4 شناسایی شده بود باید در نرم افزار یا لودر مورد نظر COM 4 یا PORT 4 انتخاب شود تا عملیات آپدیت یا انتقال داده انجام گردد .

USB & RS232 Adapter.jpg

----------

*akhlagh*,*AMD*,*davood2000*,*farah676*,*hafezmohamad*,*saghi88*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

